# Show off your intergrades!



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2009)

Decided to take my yearling bred by Mungus outside for some pics today, not many turned out very good though . He's starting to colour up nicely  can't wait to see how he ends up.

Intergrades are my favourite morelia, so go ahead and post some pics of yours too .


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 7, 2009)

Lookin very nice. I'll post a pic of ours up once we pick it up this afternoon, can't wait!!


----------



## mungus (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like he's going to be a very nice intergrade [ partial stripe as well ]
I like the chalk white rossette's, they really stand out, thats what I try to achieve with all of them.
The third photo shows the yellow starting to come through nicely.
Glad you happy with him...................should see this years clutch...............lol
I'll have to get some photo's happening.
Thanks for the positive feed back, its always nice.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres 2 of my adult females and a yearling pair.My favourite is the first girl as ive had her for 4.5years,but the 2nd girl is the prettiest,enjoy....


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 7, 2009)

This is going to sound dumb, but what is an intergrade??? I have my thoughts I'd just like them confirmed....


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Basically a zone in which 2 species overlap one another.


----------



## MattB (Apr 7, 2009)

*Intergrades*

These are my two. Pic 1and 2 female, pic 3 male. I have only had her a few weeks and got him last week. They are my first snakes.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 7, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> This is going to sound dumb, but what is an intergrade??? I have my thoughts I'd just like them confirmed....


 
A link here KaaTom, its explained in great detail.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help/faq-what-is-an-intergrade-54862


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2009)

The thing i love about Natural Intergrades,their is so much variation.The colour and markings are awesome,i currently own 6 and they are good eaters and really placid.They are one snake i defiantly recommend to any1.That one you breed Mungus is Stunning...


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> The thing i love about Natural Intergrades,their is so much variation.The colour and markings are awesome,i currently own 6 and they are good eaters and really placid.They are one snake i defiantly recommend to any1.That one you breed Mungus is Stunning...



Your 2nd female looks awesome, nice and gold!

Gotta agree i love the variations, from high yellows to golds, white markings to yellow, coastal like markings to diamond rosettes or even a mix of both. Mine is also a good eater and placid he's never refused a feed and i can do whatever with him.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2009)

MattB said:


> These are my two. Pic 1and 2 female, pic 3 male. I have only had her a few weeks and got him last week. They are my first snakes.



Awesome  were their parents nicely coloured? It's early yet, but it looks like the beginning of some yellow showing through .


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 7, 2009)

ok a couple of pics of my baby boy "Hunter" 
Can't wait to see how he colours up....


----------



## mungus (Apr 7, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> The thing i love about Natural Intergrades,their is so much variation.The colour and markings are awesome,i currently own 6 and they are good eaters and really placid.They are one snake i defiantly recommend to any1.That one you breed Mungus is Stunning...



Those yearlings of yours look the goods as well.
The white rossettes really stand out on the last one, did you breed them yourself ??


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> ok a couple of pics of my baby boy "Hunter"
> Can't wait to see how he colours up....



Nice, his eyes look so big in the last picture :lol:.


----------



## MattB (Apr 7, 2009)

Not sure. I bought them from Canberra and did not see the parents for either animal.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 7, 2009)

Fiance and I this guy a bit over an hour ago
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=86506&d=1239094798


----------



## Vixen (Apr 7, 2009)

My adult pair, female from Greg Hollis, and the lovely boy is from Mungus.


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 7, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> My adult pair, female from Greg Hollis, and the lovely boy is from Mungus.


 
oh look it's mum and dad!!!! :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Apr 7, 2009)

Some of the hatchlings from the above pair, still have a lot for sale. *shameless plug :lol:*


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 7, 2009)

Picked this,little fella up a few hours ago  
Same snake as The_S_Word , due to us being engaged. lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 7, 2009)

Khagan your little fellow is very pretty. The stripe being so bright makes him a stunning little snake. I am a snake relocator here and have seen 3 striped intergrades but none were so bright like that.

Pythons73 your lot are gorgeous. Such a varied bunch you have 

Here are my beautiful lot. My gorgeous Wolley still has not turned up :cry: but am still counting him in....
Wolley






Then we have Abony, Bindy and Opals.


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice snakes everyone. Gota love the port macs.
Heres one i used to own from greg hollis and another bred by jamie stuart.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 7, 2009)

That striped one Pigfeet is amazing,i gather you were the lucky 1 to receive that from Jamie.How old is he-she now.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 7, 2009)

The_S_Word & Ssshazza: He is so small and adorable!

VixenBabe: Very nice, even your hatchies have an awesome range of variation not one is a like.

Mysnakesau: Thank you! It is sad about your Wolley  he looks so beautiful. Are your other three black and white or is it just the lighting? If they are that's the 1st time i've seen some !

PigFeet: Wow, both are unreal!


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep i was that lucky one pythons73. Its a hell of a shame the father passed away because they sure did throw some good offspring. Its about to shed any day now, will post new pics once it does. Its a year old now.
Cheers


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 8, 2009)

Huh, none of those here yet, but I can always hope for the future


----------



## mungus (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice intergrades everyone.
Keep them coming..............
Wolley is a cracker.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice ones, yellow is my favourite kathy.... or should I say wolley  I much prefer them over diamond pythons :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 8, 2009)

heres a couple more of mine.The first is a female,2nd a male and another baby which is a male.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

that first one is awsome mark, I love the nicely patterned and coloured ones


----------



## haymista (Apr 8, 2009)

ooo im getting a diamond pair from Kel Worley in a month. I think they're integrade http://www.pythons1.com.au/itemimages/1221688423thumb.jpg
anyone know anything about these diamonds?


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2009)

I was told Kel Worley had the two high yellows that were at the Mac Herps Expo. They were absolute rippers.
Is she a member here, I am sure s/he won't mind me adding a couple o pics here..





Ryan you were quick to work out how I got Wolley's name 

Khagan 2 of my Port Macs are black and white. Opals (last one) is more yellow than white but sometimes depending on the light, the camera makes her look white. But she is also more diamond-like than my others. Thank you for your kind words about Wolley  Hopefully he is still hiding around the house somewhere.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 8, 2009)

haymista said:


> ooo im getting a diamond pair from Kel Worley in a month. I think they're integrade http://www.pythons1.com.au/itemimages/1221688423thumb.jpg
> anyone know anything about these diamonds?



It depends on which diamonds you are getting. I see on the site they have diamonds (Which imo are some of the nicest i've seen - nice colour and nice neatish rosettes) and the "Northern Rainforest Diamonds" which are the intergrades.



mysnakesau said:


> Khagan 2 of my Port Macs are black and white. Opals (last one) is more yellow than white but sometimes depending on the light, the camera makes her look white. But she is also more diamond-like than my others. Thank you for your kind words about Wolley  Hopefully he is still hiding around the house somewhere.



I see, now theres even more variety for me to appreciate with black and whites . You would think being as bright as he is he would be hard to miss! Wolley must be very sneaky.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont get me wrong they are awesome looking snakes,but the name Rainforest Diamonds.What a marketing ploy.So what do i have,Tweety bird Yellow Canary Natural Intergrades.So i gather the Coastal i recently sold was a double chocalate swirly birly Coastal....


----------



## Khagan (Apr 8, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Dont get me wrong they are awesome looking snakes,but the name Rainforest Diamonds.What a marketing ploy.So what do i have,Tweety bird Yellow Canary Natural Intergrades.So i gather the Coastal i recently sold was a double chocalate swirly birly Coastal....



Haha yeah, i think the different name will only confuse people.. But i guess long as they make it clear they aren't pure diamond to any potential costumers thinking they are then they can call em whatever.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

call them by scientific name, because all morelia spilota are genetically the same, sell them as morelia spilota, NO fancy names.


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 8, 2009)

nice little hatchie pythons73, is that one of jamies also? Should turn out nice.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 8, 2009)

NSW banana country morelia


----------



## grizz (Apr 8, 2009)

*inters*


Diego


Dora


----------



## wizz (Apr 8, 2009)

mmmmmmm looks good....banana country morelia


----------



## Khagan (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice -Peter!

Grizz: They look so cute when they have big looking eyes like that =p.


----------



## grizz (Apr 8, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Nice -Peter!
> 
> Grizz: They look so cute when they have big looking eyes like that =p.


 the mrs hates snakes... likes those photos though. atleast i have got something right in the past 8 1/2 months (preggas)


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 9, 2009)

-Peter said:


> NSW banana country morelia



Thats a really nice looking snake peter.

mmmm bananas


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 9, 2009)

nice banana peter, beutiful.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats a very nice speciemen Peter,i could certaintly own that,no pigfeet thats not one off Jamies.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 9, 2009)

Banana Country? I gather he is from Coffs Harbour. He is a gorgeous fellow.


----------



## jack (Apr 9, 2009)

so where is the post that says "...thats not an intergrade it is a diamond, i can tell because..."

this beautiful morelia variant needs a name change i think, intergrade sounds bland.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 9, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Banana Country? I gather he is from Coffs Harbour. He is a gorgeous fellow.



Straight off the truck!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 9, 2009)

These ones that are shown are also know as Port Macquarie Carpet pythons. But what about other intergrades of other species? Surely the coastals and diamonds aren't the only snakes that overlap boundaries and interbreed. Obviously the most popular but others must be out there, somewhere, too.


----------



## indyspotted (Apr 9, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> These ones that are shown are also know as Port Macquarie Carpet pythons. But what about other intergrades of other species? Surely the coastals and diamonds aren't the only snakes that overlap boundaries and interbreed. Obviously the most popular but others must be out there, somewhere, too.


 

Thanks so much Kath, I was quietly thinking the same thing but didnt want my overt neewbie ness to make me look more stupid then i allready have on this forum

So what other species intergrades are there?

And I love the yellows!! Will the bananna get more yellow? what a stunner


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 9, 2009)

Took Hunter out for a time in the yard this arvo....


----------



## Jesse (Apr 12, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Took Hunter out for a time in the yard this arvo....



he is adorable!!! do you take him for walks far from home?? lol we're wondering whether to take our boy to the park across the road haha


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 12, 2009)

Jesse said:


> he is adorable!!! do you take him for walks far from home?? lol we're wondering whether to take our boy to the park across the road haha


 
Seem to get enough extra attention(birds :evil: people walking past) when out in the front yard... So yeah I don't take them any further than the yard and most the time it's the back yard - I like my privacy....


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 12, 2009)

BAHAHAHA northern rainforrest python???? who the hell came up with that name???? ive also heard northern diamonds and southern coastals lol. I think the name Port Mac carpet is a better name for them as the name intergrade just makes some people think that they are a hybrid  and before anyone askes YES i do own port macs (a pair and a trio) and they are awsome snakes


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2009)

hobbo said:


> I think the name Port Mac carpet is a better name for them as the name intergrade just makes some people think that they are a hybrid )



But.. so many people seem to want to call ANY of the East Coast (NSW) intergrade carpets Port Mac/quarie 
carpets, even if the actual locality is unknown.


----------



## Kris (Apr 12, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Took Hunter out for a time in the yard this arvo....



Ivon, when you do get brave enough to take him for walks down to the shops, make sure you put a muzzle on him. Can't take chances with dangerous animals y'know.
Kris.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 12, 2009)

hobbo said:


> YES i do own port macs (a pair and a trio) and they are awsome snakes



Pics! :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 12, 2009)

Kris said:


> Ivon, when you do get brave enough to take him for walks down to the shops, make sure you put a muzzle on him. Can't take chances with dangerous animals y'know.
> Kris.


 
I'll make sure i find one in the right colour to match his leash and harness.... 
I must have the biggest balls to be freehandling a killer like him :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 12, 2009)

feeding time....


----------



## grizz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Inters*

I have had my 2 for about 3-4 weeks and have been really impressed with the temperement of both of them, both only 3-4 months old and behave quite well. Saying that you know who is getting tagged next time.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 12, 2009)

grizz said:


> I have had my 2 for about 3-4 weeks and have been really impressed with the temperement of both of them, both only 3-4 months old and behave quite well. Saying that you know who is getting tagged next time.



I've never been bitten by mine the whole time i've had it, i'm sure theres the odd psycho but if most are like mine then i have nothing but praise for their temperament. The closest i've came to a bite was when i accidently woke him up and he was shedding and all cloudy, he got startled and headbutted me but didn't bite.


----------



## grizz (Apr 12, 2009)

*new name*



jack said:


> so where is the post that says "...thats not an intergrade it is a diamond, i can tell because..."
> 
> this beautiful morelia variant needs a name change i think, intergrade sounds bland.


 paullysparramorelia?


----------



## Renagade (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet thread, there are 3 shots of my yellow and black males bred by glimmerman and 2 shots cream and black female originally bred mungus, both are just over 2 yrs old. neither of them bite, they have quite different personalities.
ren.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 29, 2009)

Thought i'd dig up this thread again seen as my boy shed last night, was a bit of a troublesome one strangely as he's never had trouble before but this time i had to assist as it was quite dry even though i was misting him running up to the shed. One of his scales seems to have not formed properly and theres a little bit of flesh visible, this should heal fine without anything done to it right? Anyway as you can see he is turning out nicely if i do say so myself .


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice pics there Khagan. Im looking forward to our getting a bit bigger.
Heres some pics that I posted today in another thread.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/intergrade-with-pics-117832#post1519763

Cheers.


----------



## scott87 (Aug 29, 2009)

*this is my diamond*

this is sally the snake 1yr old


----------



## MatE (Aug 29, 2009)

These are both Coffs Harbour pythons they dont have the yellow on them like the ports do,as there more to the top of the range of intergrades.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 29, 2009)

MatE said:


> These are both Coffs Harbour pythons they dont have the yellow on them like the ports do,as there more to the top of the range of intergrades.



Still look very nice, the ranges of goldish colours are just as nice as yellows and those stripes are awesome .


----------



## MatE (Aug 29, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Still look very nice, the ranges of goldish colours are just as nice as yellows and those stripes are awesome .


Thanks Khagan im putting them togeher this season so ill see what pops out.


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's a photo from the last time I had Hunter in the sun.... He is a good lookin little man!!!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 29, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Here's a photo from the last time I had Hunter in the sun.... He is a good lookin little man!!!



Looks like he will become even more good looking in future with a nice yellow coming through .


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

Have to keep this thread alive  Here is a few new photos of my best girl Bindy. Her temperament is so lazy you can hold her head in your hands and kiss her, she is just awesome. I doubt I will ever breed from her. As healthy as she is, I just can't help thinking there is something about her that makes her seem fragile. The more I feed her the longer she gets but she is one of these lucky ones who can eat all the junk food and never get fat. I have never been able to get her to put on weight. Usually a great feeder but coming into spring she has refused food so far  Although she's been with a male all year round I don't believe she is gravid. Just need more waking up. Here's Bindy enjoying some nice warm sunshine this afternoon.













Yes the day kept changing from sun to overcast, back to sun, more clouds....


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 6, 2009)

Hunter shed 2 nights ago


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks to be growing well ivonavich. Very pretty girl indeed


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 6, 2009)

another shot


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

that's the same photo  or maybe not.... haha


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's one that a few mates of mine used to own, now owned and used for breeding by another member of this site.... a "buttercup" Diamond...


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 7, 2009)

Heres a couple photos of a pair of mine,male-female together and female by herself.MARK


----------



## Vixen (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry to drag this thread up from the deep, but maybe it will get going again when people see it!

Here is one of my 1.5yo holdbacks


----------



## Wally (Jun 12, 2010)

Very apt we were just discussing it in another thread. Nice snake VixenBabe. And by holdback do you mean you want to sell it to me.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2011)

My intergrades are stirring and my beautiful big boy is restless so let him in with my female. I know its a bit early yet but he was sending morse codes on his glass doors which are loose in the tracks. Have to get some new pics but here is my boy, Abony






Girl, Opals





And their 20 mth old baby, Basil





I do have another female that I may attempt to breed with this year but I can't find a nice photo of her. Must be time for a new photoshoot.


----------



## Norm (Sep 14, 2011)

Lets see some more intergrades! I`ve posted these before on a different thread but thought I`d show them here to get this one going again.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 14, 2011)

this is the intergrade i got off 'pigfeet' who got it off jamie, sold to me as male, turns out it a female, she is currently gravid...


----------



## Norm (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats one hell of a stripe!


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 14, 2011)

looking good tony, female ay, if i new that i wouldnt have sold her.she was probed when young as a male but obviously not properly. what did you put over her her?


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 17, 2011)

ill get a pic of my pair once the male sheds


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 24, 2011)

heres a couple im hoping to breed next year. The striped male came from greg hollis and the female i got from rodney off this site but she still hasnt shed yet.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a new fella I just acquired from Pythoninfinite. To many, he's nothing special, but I liked his darkness and pattern, and quiet temperament. I called him Jimmy.


----------



## Norm (Sep 27, 2011)

I just picked up a young one thats got a similar look pattern wise to Jimmy. A lot of contrast also between the dark and light. No pics yet but I`ll get some once she settles in a bit more. I like Jimmy, a bit different.


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 30, 2011)

love the pattern on that one kathy. Nice!


----------



## viciousred (Nov 12, 2011)

Agreed he is gorgeous kathy!


----------



## mathal (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## c.bleasdale14 (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 225948
here is my fella


----------



## RickLeekong (Nov 14, 2011)

Whats an intergrade


----------



## spyder6052 (Nov 14, 2011)

my understanding is it is where snakes of over lapping localities breed together i.e. a diamond with a coastal


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 14, 2011)

That's right spyder. They have become a sub-species that have adapted to living between the borders of two species where those species may struggle or not be found. Many ppl use the term intergrade to describe the coastal and diamond cross breeding, which seem to be the most common about, but any species can intergrade - murray darlings would meet the coastals or even diamonds, somewhere, and surely there are intergrades of those around, just nobody has researched them to know where they are, or just haven't spoken about them.

But for you to cross a diamond and coastal doesn't make the offspring intergrades. Those babies may not survive in the wild whereas their wild cousins will be more adapted because that is where they have evolved.


----------



## Norm (Jun 3, 2012)

These pics are a few months old now but heres one I got last year. Roughly 12 months old in the pic.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 4, 2012)

All nice snakes! heres mine.


----------



## Norm (Jun 19, 2012)

My two, male a bit over 2 and a little female bit over 1. Shes the same one in the post of mine above.


----------



## Norm (Oct 31, 2012)

Thought I`d give this thread a kick along with a couple of pics of a pair I picked up a while ago.






First two male, next two female and then both of them having a rest after making happy time!


----------



## JezJez (Nov 5, 2012)

Here are a couple of mine.. some yearlings through to adult

View attachment 269784
View attachment 269783
View attachment 269787
View attachment 269788


----------



## Perko (Nov 9, 2012)

Stunning snakes JezJez, Kels line?


----------



## JezJez (Nov 9, 2012)

Perko said:


> Stunning snakes JezJez, Kels line?



Thanks Perko! Yep all from Kel's stock originally..


----------



## hayden123113 (Nov 21, 2012)

here my female, she is all the snake owner would want in a snake.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 1, 2012)

My lovely new Worley line intergrade, courtesy of JezJez - thank you! 

I've named her Isabella.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Dec 1, 2012)

JezJez said:


> Here are a couple of mine.. some yearlings through to adult
> 
> View attachment 269784
> View attachment 269783
> ...



Really Gorgeous JezJez But the 3rd one in the round pot is Absolutely Amazing..I am soooo Jelous....


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 2, 2012)

its the only inter i own so i put a tiger jungle over her last season, this season same male & an albino darwin..

- - - Updated - - -

this is one of the inter x tiger jungles i breed last year...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2012)

pics didnt work Anthony!


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 2, 2012)

i can see them... anyone else cant see em?


----------



## Norm (Dec 2, 2012)

Nope


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 2, 2012)

Norm said:


> Nope



upload it to an album then copy paste from there


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 2, 2012)

see em now..?


----------



## Shauno (Dec 2, 2012)

Can't see them mate... Upload with the go advanced option...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 2, 2012)

yep!

- - - Updated - - -

yep!


----------



## Shauno (Dec 2, 2012)

No mate...


----------



## Norm (Dec 2, 2012)

I see them...nice


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 2, 2012)

i edited the op, should be able to now... & added you as friend shaun...


----------



## Shauno (Dec 2, 2012)

Cheers Anthony! Very nice mate....


----------



## JezJez (Apr 12, 2013)

Some more pics of this little northern diamond that just keeps getting brighter. Love her head pattern. Around 16 months old now.


----------



## nintendont (Apr 12, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Some more pics of this little northern diamond that just keeps getting brighter. Love her head pattern. Around 16 months old now.
> 
> View attachment 288251
> View attachment 288253
> View attachment 288254


Im normally "meh" over intergrades but that looks AMAZING!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 12, 2013)

hatchy intergrade


----------



## nintendont (Apr 12, 2013)

:S


----------



## Matthew13 (Apr 12, 2013)

View attachment 288264
View attachment 288265
2 of mine


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hatchy intergrade


I think this will colour up nicely, it is colouring up later than my diamond x coastal but I think it will do well.


----------



## JezJez (Apr 12, 2013)

Matthew13 said:


> View attachment 288264
> View attachment 288265
> 2 of mine



Can't see them mate? Hit "go advanced" then manage attachments and select pics there then they should show. How about a pic of that nice striped male you got??


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

JezJez said:


> Can't see them mate? Hit "go advanced" then manage attachments and select pics there then they should show. How about a pic of that nice striped male you got??


You really have some nice pythons.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (May 7, 2013)

*mine*

just a couple


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 22, 2013)

I posted these in the Freshly Shed thread then found this Intergrade thread so if you missed them there you fond them here!

Shed this morning.....5 months old. Camera flash washes a bit of the colour out you get the idea. He is coming along nicely....


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice Bart


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Norm,

I am hoping he colours up nicely....bit of a gamble picking them as hatchy's but I think he will come along nicely with a bit more age.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> I am hoping he colours up nicely....bit of a gamble picking them as hatchy's but I think he will come along nicely with a bit more age.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> I am hoping he colours up nicely....bit of a gamble picking them as hatchy's but I think he will come along nicely with a bit more age.



I know what you mean, I've got a 3 yo here that seems to change colour a bit every 3 months or so!! Went through a real yellow stage and is now getting darker. Hasn't turned out anything like I thought he was going to when I got him at 5 weeks old. But he's such a great snake I don't think I'll ever part with him.


----------



## Bart70 (Jun 22, 2013)

Norm said:


> I know what you mean, I've got a 3 yo here that seems to change colour a bit every 3 months or so!! Went through a real yellow stage and is now getting darker. Hasn't turned out anything like I thought he was going to when I got him at 5 weeks old. But he's such a great snake I don't think I'll ever part with him.



Yep...This guys has a lovely nature. A bit of an odd feeder though.....I actually have to imitate the mouse running around the tub whilst holding in the tongs......then have to literally whack him in the head with it as it 'runs' past him to get him to strike. Can take several minutes sometimes but once he strikes he is usually very quick to consume. It is almost as if he strikes out of anger if being clouted and then realises after grabbing hold that it tastes a bit allright.... Hope he don't take a strike at me one day and think the same!

We wanted him for temperament more than anything as he is handled by our children so as long as he remains placid I am not that fussed what he turns out like. I have seen siblings from previous clutches of the same mating that are quite stunning, and his father is quite out of the ordinary so there is always a chance of something a bit different.


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 23, 2013)

Just got him/her today 
(Yet to be sexed haha)


----------



## Wiganov (Jul 3, 2013)

My lovely lady getting a dose of vitamin D.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 6, 2013)

Hasn't been a post in this thread for a while, so here's a new photo of my Northern Diamond / Intergrade bred by JezJez.


----------



## killacoastal8u (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendo-20 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is one of mine 
View attachment 299733


----------



## Matthew13 (Oct 31, 2013)

thats colouring up nicely hendo

- - - Updated - - -

thats colouring up nicely hendo


----------



## Vixen (Oct 31, 2013)

A 9 month old Port Mac - freshly shed from early this morning. The photo doesn't quite pick it up properly but he has a lovely greenish hue in person, and has a very different busy pattern to my previous holdbacks. 


I think I love the eyes most!


----------



## Hendo-20 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yea mate it just keeps getting brighter every shed. Got anymore you want to sell? lol


----------



## SShazz (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's my baby, nearly 3 years old - Dimebag. Such a placid python. Love him to bits!!!! 

View attachment 299875


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 23, 2013)

Just having a look through my python books ( for stuff you just cant get on APS ) 

and was wondering ----Pythons A Complete Owners Manual , Has a pic on the front cover that is labelled Diamond Carpet Intergrade . I am thinking that this looks more like my jungle than anything else 

It is an American publication .


----------



## Joemal (Nov 23, 2013)

This is Precious ..He was too pretty to get a rough, tough name like Killer .One of Vixen's snakes I got off her about 2 yrs ago .


----------



## Vixen (Nov 23, 2013)

He is awesome Joemal, thanks for the update. Looks almost identical to his mum.


----------



## gozz (Nov 23, 2013)

Platium Mac


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 24, 2013)

RickLeekong said:


> Whats an intergrade





spyder6052 said:


> my understanding is it is where snakes of over lapping localities breed together i.e. a diamond with a coastal





mysnakesau said:


> That's right spyder. They have become a sub-species that have adapted to living between the borders of two species where those species may struggle or not be found. Many ppl use the term intergrade to describe the coastal and diamond cross breeding, which seem to be the most common about, but any species can intergrade - murray darlings would meet the coastals or even diamonds, somewhere, and surely there are intergrades of those around, just nobody has researched them to know where they are, or just haven't spoken about them.
> 
> But for you to cross a diamond and coastal doesn't make the offspring intergrades. Those babies may not survive in the wild whereas their wild cousins will be more adapted because that is where they have evolved.


thats actually incorrect , a common misconception but wrong none the less 

this thread should help you guys clear up what an intergrade actually is 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/faq-intergrade-54862/


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 24, 2013)

heres mine


----------



## Norm (Jan 12, 2014)

Two of mine that I haven't shown off yet.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 12, 2014)

gozz said:


> Platium Mac



that's an awful strange looking intergrade 
awesome snake by the way


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shotta said:


> that's an awful strange looking intergrade
> awesome snake by the way



Not all intergrades look like a cross between a diamond and coastal. There are many intergrade zones around Australia.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 12, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Not all intergrades look like a cross between a diamond and coastal. There are many intergrade zones around Australia.



lol ha ha, i was talking about the platinum mac...


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

Some of my Intergrades


----------



## Norm (Jan 19, 2014)

I recognise that first one, nice snake!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ol' Maggie is doing very well, hope your kids don't miss her too much, you can take the pic and print it out for them if you want!


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jan 20, 2014)

mine


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 26, 2014)

More Intergrades
I've already shown a Northern Rainforest Green and an unknown locality above, here is two Port Macs and a Highlands brown


----------



## bredli (Mar 1, 2014)

One of my adults. Sorry bout the pic quality, Wouldn't sit still.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's another.


----------



## Newhere (May 18, 2014)

My 15 month old port mac bred by vixen, he shed last week and is getting more yellow but its hard to take pics of him, will try to take some good ones soon.


----------



## Ghosted (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if she is an intergrade but here's my 2 year old Lucy 

View attachment 310782


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ghosted said:


> Not sure if she is an intergrade but here's my 2 year old Lucy
> 
> View attachment 310782



Not sure why you don't know if it is an intergrade or not?


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2014)

Agreed, looks like an intergrade to me. Looks a lot like the ones I'm selling.


----------



## Ghosted (Jun 21, 2014)

Not sure because I got her from a pet shop and was sold as just a vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2014)

A Vic what? Doesn't particularly look like a MD to me, or what I would expect a diamond from the extreme south of its range to look like.


----------



## RedFox (Jun 21, 2014)

Up until fairly recently most carpet pythons were under the same code in VIC. Not everyone bothered swapping all their animals over to the new subspecies codes. Is it a paper work issue or did the petshop sell it to you as a VIC carpet.


----------



## Shauno (Jul 23, 2014)

Some of my guy's...


----------



## shaunyboy (Aug 6, 2014)

Shauno said:


> Some of my guy's...



top right picture then bottom left picture are my favorites mate

i would love to add both of them to my collection


cheers shaun


----------



## Shauno (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Primo (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no idea what this is. I say intergrade because here in the US. We have NOTHING like you guys do there. Not even close. I bought this as a coastal carpet, but was not promised it was pure. I'm not upset in the slightest as anything carpet to me is beautiful, interesting and special.

Nick Mutton and I exchanged e-mails and he felt this was either a coastal/jungle cross or a coastal/diamond cross.

Here she is as a yearling. About 3 feet + or 1 meter long.




I'm certainly open to the opinions of all of you as to your best guess of what you think is involved here.




I love her but expect she is a mutt.





I will post pictures of the pair that produced her as well but I'll show her at different angles if it helps provide a guess as to what she is.




Here is a belly shot.




Last shots of her.










These are the parents.

I'm not very well versed in these snakes yet, so I have no idea how these two produced mine?






The female is 9.5 feet long and quite a big girl. Any thoughts as to what I may have? Ideas are welcome and I'm aware it's probably impossible to say for sure. I'm not even sure if a mutt is the same as an intergrade. All of that said I really dig carpets and think they are the most adaptable pythons on the planet.

Go Aussie and Rose Tattoo!


----------



## Primo (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread sort of died on the vine. Anybody having a look lately?

Here are a few more of my "I have no idea what" mix.






Close up.












Last.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 4, 2014)

Strictly not an intergrade but here is my diamond cross coastal to kick the thread along.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primo (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice! I like that one!


----------



## SShazz (Sep 21, 2014)

My beautiful boy


----------



## Newhere (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2014)

Primo said:


> I have no idea what this is. I say intergrade because here in the US. We have NOTHING like you guys do there. Not even close. I bought this as a coastal carpet, but was not promised it was pure. I'm not upset in the slightest as anything carpet to me is beautiful, interesting and special.
> 
> Nick Mutton and I exchanged e-mails and he felt this was either a coastal/jungle cross or a coastal/diamond cross.
> 
> ...



It would be next to impossible to tell just by looking. Even sampling DNA, you wouldn't be able to distinguish the differance between a jungle carpet/coastal carpet/diamond python, in saying that IMO it is a coastal (spilota mcdowelli) mix, possibly with an irian jaya (spilota variagata). The difference in colour compared to the parents is normal as in the same clutch of eggs all siblings can look totally different from each other, as well as from both there parents. This is verry common with coastals. Hope that helps, good looking snake none the less.


----------



## Primo (Oct 31, 2014)

Dr-Zoidberg said:


> It would be next to impossible to tell just by looking. Even sampling DNA, you wouldn't be able to distinguish the differance between a jungle carpet/coastal carpet/diamond python, in saying that IMO it is a coastal (spilota mcdowelli) mix, possibly with an irian jaya (spilota variagata). The difference in colour compared to the parents is normal as in the same clutch of eggs all siblings can look totally different from each other, as well as from both there parents. This is verry common with coastals. Hope that helps, good looking snake none the less.



Thanks for the comments. I know the mother of mine is close to 10 feet long, and quite thick. The sire is a good 8 feet. 

My snake has only been popped and not probed so the sex is still up in the air, but so far it is a she.

I didn't consider possible Darwin in the mix, but I agree, it will be impossible to tell and really, here in the states the purity is questionable with about everything not purchased from a very reputable breeder.

I am surprised that the litter mates and parents can differ so much in color and pattern.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2014)

Primo said:


> Thanks for the comments. I know the mother of mine is close to 10 feet long, and quite thick. The sire is a good 8 feet.
> 
> My snake has only been popped and not probed so the sex is still up in the air, but so far it is a she.
> 
> ...



With the parents being so large it's doubtful that a jungle would be a major player gene wise as they average about 1.8 metres in length (there are exceptions) whilst the Darwin/irian jaya can average 2.5 metres and coastal can reach up to 14 feet. I honestly can't see any distinguishing features, pattern wise, that would suggest a diamond was in the mix but again I can't be certain. The yellow colouration is seen in both coastals and Darwin/irian jaya's in some populations. Cheers.


----------



## Von.Bombe (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't even know if he belongs here but I want to show him off. 
(Sibling from a Jag clutch) He was sold as 25% Bredli, 25% Diamond 25% Coastal and 25% Murray Darling :/ 

He's a champ though, Feeds and handles well and just had his first shed.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2014)

Von.Bombe said:


> I don't even know if he belongs here but I want to show him off.
> (Sibling from a Jag clutch) He was sold as 25% Bredli, 25% Diamond 25% Coastal and 25% Murray Darling :/
> 
> He's a champ though, Feeds and handles well and just had his first shed.
> View attachment 312507



The link dosent work


----------



## Von.Bombe (Dec 11, 2014)

Fixed it haha! Thanks


----------



## Newhere (Dec 21, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Tigerlily (Jan 17, 2015)

GORGEOUS snake... and I see what you mean about the sheen!


----------



## Primo (Jan 19, 2015)

Newhere, what an absolutely stunning set of photos! That animal is dynamite! 

That first picture is reptile magazine/book publication material in my opinion.


----------

